# Mal aux dents avec du coca



## drake94 (8 Août 2011)

Quand je bois du coca light (2-3 verres au moins) et que je mange quelques chose de consistant j'ai mal aux dents? Vous aussi ?


Je sais c'est pas doctissimo mais j'ai pas de profil sur ce forum


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2011)

Moi, c'est quand j'ouvre les canettes, avec mes dents...


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2011)

moi j'ai arrêté de dénuder les fils électriques avec mes dents, depuis je n'ai plus mal aux dents.

ou c'est peut-être parce que je ne bois pas de coca ?


----------



## Larme (8 Août 2011)

Et avec du non-light ? Et avec la version Zéro ? Et avec la version Cherry ? Etc.

Faut tester pour trouver la véritable orgine du problème !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (8 Août 2011)

Quand je mange du fromage bien goûtu, et que j'mange aussi les croûtes (normal direz vous), le lendemain, j'ai le c*l qui gratte... Vous aussi?


:rose::love:


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2011)

drake94 a dit:


> x
> 
> Je sais c'est pas doctissimo mais j'ai pas de profil sur ce forum




ben va chez un dentiste  (sinon tu va finir la : http://doctissimomatuer.tumblr.com/  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2011)

Qu'est-ce qu'on se poile dites donc.


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'on se poile dites donc.



Ah ben, le soleil des vacances n'a pas guéri ta vilaine peau


----------



## gKatarn (9 Août 2011)

Je n'aime pas le coca et je n'ai plus de dents.


----------



## Nephou (9 Août 2011)

Pour ta santé n&#8217;oublie pas de manger ni trop gras ni trop sucré et cinq fruits et légumes par jour.

&#8217;tention les doigts

Sinon pour la sensibilité au froid ou au chaud des dents faut aller chez le dentiste. Tu peux essayer macbidouille aussi  _Macintosh et odontologie_


----------

